# Why do foids have such low standards?



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

under every foid’s tiktok you see hundreds of simps licking the foid’s asshole in the comments. Even foids in my city that don’t have many followers get dozens of such comments.
You can see it gets to their heads because they start making increasingly narcy tiktoks. You can tell by their facial expressions, mannerisms etc that they think they’re the shit.

But when they introduce their boyfriends, they’re always the same 5/10 skinnyfat, unremarkable looking normies. If the foid is really good looking, she’s usually with a gymcel normie.

I don’t get it. They even post videos of men they find attractive on their tiktoks like eboys and athletes so they know good looking men exist, but they date normies.
Obviously i’m not talking about the “famous” tiktok whores who do date Chads.

Is being a subhuman normie ideal in 2022?


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Idk tbh

These women act super narcissistic then you see their boyfriend and hes a fat subhuman

Most guys look like shit, a goodlooking guy is very rare, but even if you are GL most of them wont approach first and still act high value. So even a goodlooking guy has to approach first jfl


----------



## alphamaxxxx (Aug 21, 2022)

Beta buxxers


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Idk bro
> 
> These women act super narcissistic then you see their boyfriend and hes a fat subhuman
> 
> Doesnt make sense tbh


Yeah, exactly. That’s the part I really don’t get. You can tell that they think their fart is worth more than an incel’s life but somehow they date really plain looking men. And they seem to worship their bfs in their tiktoks.



alphamaxxxx said:


> Beta buxxers


I’m talking about highschool and college foids, their bfs are burgerflippers at best.


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 21, 2022)

How many times does it need to be said? Relationships and physical attraction are not the same. It didn't mean anything. Women have no standards for relationship, because the relationship itself is the goal, tolerating bad sex is a subproduct. 
The only thing that matters is sexual attraction, that is, would she have had sex with that guy just for the sake of the act itself. Don't envy pre-hypergamy era oldcels, most of them weren't viewed as sexual objects by their wives. Same goes for moneymaxxers.


----------



## buflek (Aug 21, 2022)

alphamaxxxx said:


> Beta buxxers


you cant debunk the blackpill

it will always be one of this retards who finds excuses like beta bux


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Yeah, exactly. That’s the part I really don’t get. You can tell that they think their fart is worth more than an incel’s life but somehow they date really plain looking men. And they seem to worship their bfs in their tiktoks.
> 
> 
> I’m talking about highschool and college foids, their bfs are burgerflippers at best.


Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl






And she’s dating this guy


----------



## .... (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Idk tbh
> 
> These women act super narcissistic then you see their boyfriend and hes a fat subhuman
> 
> Most guys look like shit, a goodlooking guy is very rare, but even if you are GL most of them wont approach first and still act high value.


approaching first not necessary. if shes giving strong iois thats all thats needed


----------



## Adonis (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Is being a subhuman normie ideal in 2022?


only if NT


----------



## alphamaxxxx (Aug 21, 2022)

buflek said:


> you cant debunk the blackpill
> 
> it will always be one of this retards who finds excuses like beta bux


.....explain?


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

.... said:


> approaching first not necessary. if shes giving strong iois thats all thats needed


Do you live in america bro?

In my aspie country people dont look at strangers, everyone is shy af


----------



## .... (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Do you live in america bro?
> 
> In my aspie country people dont look at strangers, everyone is shy af


No, UK. And it's supposed to be even harder here. But I've seen my friends get IOIs and shit by strangers. Shit, even I've been ioi'd a few times. 

I think you are projecting. you are the shy one nigguh.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> How many times does it need to be said? Relationships and physical attraction are not the same. It didn't mean anything. Women have no standards for relationship, because the relationship itself is the goal, tolerating bad sex is a subproduct.
> The only thing that matters is sexual attraction, that is, would she have had sex with that guy just for the sake of the act itself. Don't envy pre-hypergamy era oldcels, most of them weren't viewed as sexual objects by their wives. Same goes for moneymaxxers.


Bruh i’m talking about zoomers. I don’t even count oldcel relationships as real relationships. If the foid is 30+ then it’s a cringeship.

Foids still have sex with these normie bfs, so they’re still winning even if they don’t make these whores wet just by being in their presence.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl
> View attachment 1831768
> 
> 
> ...


I can recall so many times in my past where I didn’t feel good enough to even make eye contact with a foid (low T days) and then I saw their bfs and I mogged them to suicide in every single way except for not being autistic


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

.... said:


> No, UK. And it's supposed to be even harder here. But I've seen my friends get IOIs and shit by strangers. Shit, even I've been ioi'd a few times.
> 
> I think you are projecting. you are the shy one nigguh.


Idk people in my country just live in their bubble and dont look at strangers

Where in the uk do you live bro? In some suburb or in the city?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

dnr but oofy doofy betabuxxers. People forget that you can also betabuxx your time, energy and sanity (not saying you need to treat your wife/gf like a dog, but if you spend a piece of your soul for her and she doesn't do that in return then it's basically betabuxxing). Stop pointing to normie + htb or stacylite relationships trying to disprove blackpill or hypergamy. 2022 and retards still doing this shit (along with NT cope)


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 21, 2022)

buflek said:


> you cant debunk the blackpill
> 
> it will always be one of this retards who finds excuses like beta bux


Bbux is just one of the forms of a non sexual commitment, there's many things for a woman to want a relationship (for example, not having one is seen as being non NT). If she wouldn't sleep with the guy outside of a relationship then there's no sexual attraction there which doesn't contradict the idea that only looks create sexual attraction.


CEO of Sex said:


> Foids still have sex with these normie bfs, so they’re still winning even if they don’t make these whores wet just by being in their presence.


Well, I think it's like this
Inceldom > POWER GAP > having sex > POWER GAP > having _good_ sex
You can oofy doofy your way to sex, but not to a good sex (because you need to be physically attractive for it).


----------



## .... (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Idk people in my country just live in their bubble and dont look at strangers
> 
> Where in the uk do you live bro? In some suburb or in the city?


London


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 21, 2022)

Women havr high standards and thw guy always mog the girl


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Women havr high standards and thw guy always mog the girl


Tales from the mental hospital


----------



## bugeater23 (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> under every foid’s tiktok you see hundreds of simps licking the foid’s asshole in the comments. Even foids in my city that don’t have many followers get dozens of such comments.
> You can see it gets to their heads because they start making increasingly narcy tiktoks. You can tell by their facial expressions, mannerisms etc that they think they’re the shit.
> 
> But when they introduce their boyfriends, they’re always the same 5/10 skinnyfat, unremarkable looking normies. If the foid is really good looking, she’s usually with a gymcel normie.
> ...


just dont be a midget tbh


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> Women havr high standards and thw guy always mog the girl


Not from what I see


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Not from what I see


You arent looking then


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Bruh i’m talking about zoomers. I don’t even count oldcel relationships as real relationships. If the foid is 30+ then it’s a cringeship.
> 
> Foids still have sex with these normie bfs, so they’re still winning even if they don’t make these whores wet just by being in their presence.


dude not every woman can fuck chad lmao
And evei if they could, chad wouldn't get in a LTR with them

Sure they can simp for the 6'4" prettyboy with blu eye on tiktok, but if that guy doens't care about them what are they supposed to do? Be single?


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> dnr but oofy doofy betabuxxers. People forget that you can also betabuxx your time, energy and sanity (not saying you need to treat your wife/gf like a dog, but if you spend a piece of your soul for her and she doesn't do that in return then it's basically betabuxxing). Stop pointing to normie + htb or stacylite relationships trying to disprove blackpill or hypergamy. 2022 and retards still doing this shit (along with NT cope)


How can you and @CEO of Sex have the same name and registered at the same date, and posting in the same thread


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> dude not every woman can fuck chad lmao
> And evei if they could, chad wouldn't get in a LTR with them
> 
> Sure they can simp for the 6'4" prettyboy with blu eye on tiktok, but if that guy doens't care about them what are they supposed to do? Be single?


Ye but the point is these women act narcissistic / high value af but then they are dating fat guys

Doesn’t make sense tbh


----------



## ROTTING (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl
> View attachment 1831768
> 
> 
> ...


Dogpilled again


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> dnr but oofy doofy betabuxxers. People forget that you can also betabuxx your time, energy and sanity (not saying you need to treat your wife/gf like a dog, but if you spend a piece of your soul for her and she doesn't do that in return then it's basically betabuxxing). Stop pointing to normie + htb or stacylite relationships trying to disprove blackpill or hypergamy. 2022 and retards still doing this shit (along with NT cope)


The only betabuxxing highschoolers/ college students do is maybe give their gfs some free chicken nuggets while they’re working part-time on weekends.
What the fuck is betabuxxing your time and energy?
That’s what relationships are jfl

>Ceo of cope
As a redditor would say, username checks out.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

hebbewem said:


> You arent looking then


I definitely am. Best looking people are men, but the average foid is better looking than the average man. It just takes less to be a good looking woman and you get more strikes before you’re out. Go to a college campus. Average guy will still look like a highschooler, while a lot of foids will look like wannabe models.


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye but the point is these women act narcissistic / high value af but then they are dating fat guys
> 
> Doesn’t make sense tbh


Everyone on internet acts like hot shit.

I just saw a woman saying "it's always the men with the bad hairline talking shit" or something and someone posted her husband and he was balding lmao.

I wouldn't pay attention to what people do on social media.


----------



## buflek (Aug 21, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> Bbux is just one of the forms of a non sexual commitment, there's many things for a woman to want a relationship (for example, not having one is seen as being non NT). If she wouldn't sleep with the guy outside of a relationship then there's no sexual attraction there which doesn't contradict the idea that only looks create sexual attraction.
> 
> Well, I think it's like this
> Inceldom > POWER GAP > having sex > POWER GAP > having _good_ sex
> You can oofy doofy your way to sex, but not to a good sex (because you need to be physically attractive for it).


never ever in my life i had a friend who didnt have sex in his relationship and my social circle is big

also girls get sexual attraction from many things, not only looks. this is common knowledge


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> dude not every woman can fuck chad lmao
> And evei if they could, chad wouldn't get in a LTR with them
> 
> Sure they can simp for the 6'4" prettyboy with blu eye on tiktok, but if that guy doens't care about them what are they supposed to do? Be single?


I’m talking about good looking foids also. They could certainly date good looking men. The next best thing after Chad is not a 5/10 plain john smith normie


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> How can you and @CEO of Sex have the same name and registered at the same date, and posting in the same thread


You tryna get him banned 😆


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 21, 2022)

Foids want to be worshipped. They dont want to worship others


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Aug 21, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Everyone on internet acts like hot shit.
> 
> I just saw a woman saying "it's always the men with the bad hairline talking shit" or something and someone posted her husband and he was balding lmao.
> 
> I wouldn't pay attention to what people do on social media.


Incels feed into negativity too much blow shit like this way out of proportion.


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> I definitely am. Best looking people are men, but the average foid is better looking than the average man. It just takes less to be a good looking woman and you get more strikes before you’re out. Go to a college campus. Average guy will still look like a highschooler, while a lot of foids will look like wannabe models.


Nothing of this matter. Women arent competing with men they are competing with women


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 21, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Incels feed into negativity too much blow shit like this way out of proportion.


Like people on this very forum who are barely LTN UNIRONICALLY think they're chadlites and I'm supposed to be surprised that good looking girls think they're better than what they are?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> under every foid’s tiktok you see hundreds of simps licking the foid’s asshole in the comments. Even foids in my city that don’t have many followers get dozens of such comments.
> You can see it gets to their heads because they start making increasingly narcy tiktoks. You can tell by their facial expressions, mannerisms etc that they think they’re the shit.
> 
> But when they introduce their boyfriends, they’re always the same 5/10 skinnyfat, unremarkable looking normies. If the foid is really good looking, she’s usually with a gymcel normie.
> ...


that girl isnt really good looking, it sounds like ur subhuman cuz gymcel normies dont really pull stacies unless theyre like an amazing pheno, theyre usually like htbs but normie gymcel -> 5/10 + 1 pt for body = 6/10 thus htb match


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

Gonna go out on a limb and say that the main determinant of how suitable women find you for an ltr is how well you ‘fit’ into the dominant culture. If you’re ‘different’ (I don’t mean non-neurotypical here, I mean even just things like not really being into certain hobbies) you will not be seen as a viable ltr prospect.

Obv for slaying and casual its looks looks looks


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> that girl isnt really good looking, it sounds like ur subhuman cuz gymcel normies dont really pull stacies unless theyre like an amazing pheno, theyre usually like htbs but normie gymcel -> 5/10 + 1 pt for body = 6/10 thus htb match


I see skinnyfat normies pulling HTBs. Gymcel normies get even better.


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> dnr but oofy doofy betabuxxers. People forget that you can also betabuxx your time, energy and sanity (not saying you need to treat your wife/gf like a dog, but if you spend a piece of your soul for her and she doesn't do that in return then it's basically betabuxxing). Stop pointing to normie + htb or stacylite relationships trying to disprove blackpill or hypergamy. 2022 and retards still doing this shit (along with NT cope)


Granted, but surely these women could get a hotter guy to expend disporportionate energy on them…


----------



## Adonis (Aug 21, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> Foids want to be worshipped. They dont want to worship others


true af.
Thats why shy guys will never breed


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 21, 2022)

Adonis said:


> true af.
> Thats why shy guys will never breed


Nah women love worshiping guys and tjey think its pathetic if a guy worship them


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> under every foid’s tiktok you see hundreds of simps licking the foid’s asshole in the comments. Even foids in my city that don’t have many followers get dozens of such comments.
> You can see it gets to their heads because they start making increasingly narcy tiktoks. You can tell by their facial expressions, mannerisms etc that they think they’re the shit.
> 
> But when they introduce their boyfriends, they’re always the same 5/10 skinnyfat, unremarkable looking normies. If the foid is really good looking, she’s usually with a gymcel normie.
> ...


Foids have these low standards for BF, that's the pill that drove me straight to mental asylum the first time, racepill did it second time.

They know chads r way more attractive, and when they look for ONS they have crazy high standards


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Foids have these low standards for BF, that's the pill that drove me straight to mental asylum the first time, racepill did it second time.
> 
> They know chads r way more attractive, and when they look for ONS they have crazy high standards


Tbh the guys I saw foids having ONS with at parties etc were subhumans too


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 21, 2022)

kek imagine living through tiktok are u 15 or from niggerland


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> How can you and @CEO of Sex have the same name and registered at the same date, and posting in the same thread


i am a skin walker sent by a secret cabal of wealthy chads led by gandy to make subhumans rope along with my alter ego @CEO of Sex


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> The only betabuxxing highschoolers/ college students do is maybe give their gfs some free chicken nuggets while they’re working part-time on weekends.
> What the fuck is betabuxxing your time and energy?
> That’s what relationships are jfl
> 
> ...


i already said it its betabuxxing if it is not reciprocated, also there is a difference between giving your time and energy and being a slave/puppy of the girl, completely pusssy whipped, "happy wife happy life/i gotta ask the missus first" type of shit. You guys always see a 4 second tiktok clip of a ltn with a htb or see them for a second walking teh streets and instantly conclude tat hypergamy or blackpill is cope, often not knowing how these relationships are behind the scenes. Maybe they only have once a week starfish sex, maybe the guy is completely pussy whipped, maybe the girl is constantly thristing over better looking guys, making fun of his bf with chads, her just getting a bf to appease society/parents etc. Then there is the 1% of outliers where the guy has a big dick and she is a size queen or she genuinly has a weird type that the guy fits (nichepill). Excluding those these cases are still giga rare


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> I see skinnyfat normies pulling HTBs. Gymcel normies get even better.


you probably overrate women like every other fag on this forum (especially curries rating white women)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

i also forgot probably te biggest reason, the "a hot boyfriend is never truly yours" pill. Women are often very insecure and want to have a bf they mog so that they have more security in the relationship and to also feel better about themselves.


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Tbh the guys I saw foids having ONS with at parties etc were subhumans too


Really????? Where was this ???


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Also using tiktok to prove/research anything is gigaiqcel it is not representative of litterally anything. If the zoomers you interact with regularly behave anything like the tiktok userbase then you need to relocate asap


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i also forgot probably te biggest reason, the "a hot boyfriend is never truly yours" pill. Women are often very insecure and want to have a bf they mog so that they have more security in the relationship and to also feel better about themselves.


Ye most girls have very low self esteem tbh

They know a goodlooking guy has 100s of options


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Really????? Where was this ???


if it is true and he didnt overrate the girls (which he almost certainly did) its probably a very specific social circle with lots of alcohol or drugs involved, probably in eastern europe or south america too


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye most girls have very low self esteem tbh
> 
> They know a goodlooking guy has 100s of options


this is the pill that broke me ngl, knowing that even if i genuinly get a girlfriend its mostly because she thinks i'm a safe bet jfl, brutal indeed.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye most girls have very low self esteem tbh
> 
> They know a goodlooking guy has 100s of options


who is the girl in your avi btw i want to coom


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Also using tiktok to prove/research anything is gigaiqcel it is not representative of litterally anything. If the zoomers you interact with regularly behave anything like the tiktok userbase then you need to relocate asap


The foids present their bfs in their tiktoks like they’re the prize. Like they’re all over them, touching, hugging them etc, while the normie just stands there looking “cool”. I’m not just basing this off tiktok. I look at other social medias of whores that I personally know or have been around in school etc. I saw these same normies hooking up with good looking girls at parties too.



Chinacurry said:


> Really????? Where was this ???


UK


Ceo of cope said:


> if it is true and he didnt overrate the girls (which he almost certainly did) its probably a very specific social circle with lots of alcohol or drugs involved, probably in eastern europe or south america too


nah, i’ve travelled a bit and i’ve seen the same thing pretty much everywhere. Normies universally do well with foids from my experience.


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> who is the girl in your avi btw i want to coom


A slut from tinder


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> if it is true and he didnt overrate the girls (which he almost certainly did) its probably a very specific social circle with lots of alcohol or drugs involved, probably in eastern europe or south america too


Ok yeah in latam and EE I can believe it, Latham certainly in that kind of situation the foids don't care AT ALL about looks, much more about social class (which here would all be the same) and NT (v important in Latin culture, if anyone is non NT they are ostracized as fuck, hence I'm terrified of going to visit my family since I became non NT)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Tbh the guys I saw foids having ONS with at parties etc were subhumans too


there is also the effortpill. Your beloved gymmaxxed subhumans have to jestermax, alcoholmax, put lots of effort in, play ridicoulous numbers game, get rejected a million times just to eventually maybe lay 1 fakeupmaxxed htb. Its probably just a ONS too and not a fwb or repeat hookup so he wasted all that time and effort on 1 girl. unironically escortmaxxing is a better idea at that point tbh


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> A slut from tinder


did you smash?


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

It seems like all incels come from uk on this website

Rest of europe is easy and the girls look better


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

also since he is a psl autist he is probably underrating the dudes in terms of irl appeal/smv too (things like pheno, clear skin, hair, lashes, smile count for a lot irl) and shows like ex on the beach/love island is the proof


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 21, 2022)

Why this alt of Biggdink @Johanjohan Isn’t banned yet?


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Why this alt of Biggdink @Johanjohan Isn’t banned yet?


Shut up u indian incel

im not canadian jfl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> It seems like all incels come from uk on this website
> 
> Rest of europe is easy and the girls look better


jesus christ the girl in your avi has legit the best ass and hip to waist ratio i have ever seen fuaaaaaark i would shoot gallons if i got to fuck/touch that irl looksmaxxing motivation right there


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> jesus christ the girl in your avi has legit the best ass and hip to waist ratio i have ever seen fuaaaaaark i would shoot gallons if i got to fuck/touch that irl looksmaxxing motivation right there


Ye but a lot of girls have asses like that in 2022

I made a thread about it








So many girls have nice asses in 2022


Every girl outside is wearing those 90s jeans that grip their ass, looks like this without the rips Basically every other girl has a good ass for some reason, idk why. Are they frauding with clothes or has every girl started working out their ass at home? Sadly most girls have small tits, but...




looksmax.org


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> there is also the effortpill. Your beloved gymmaxxed subhumans have to jestermax, alcoholmax, put lots of effort in, play ridicoulous numbers game, get rejected a million times just to eventually maybe lay 1 fakeupmaxxed htb. Its probably just a ONS too and not a fwb or repeat hookup so he wasted all that time and effort on 1 girl. unironically escortmaxxing is a better idea at that point tbh


Idk where you are or what you see, but I continuously, almost without exception, see average men effortlessly get pussy. They talk to a foid, next thing they’re making out, next thing off they go to the bedroom. I’m not super social but i’ve seen more than enough guys that would get rated LTN here, hooking up with good looking girls.
Sure, it’s a personal anecdote but so is all the “sub 8 men have to betabuxx, jestermaxx, simp etc”. I’m going to go along with what I see all the time.


Ceo of cope said:


> also since he is a psl autist he is probably underrating the dudes in terms of irl appeal/smv too (things like pheno, clear skin, hair, lashes, smile count for a lot irl) and shows like ex on the beach/love island is the proof


i’m not underrating shit. I know a Chad when I see one. These are forgettable, skinny, average height twinks most of the time. Guys who you’d forget 0.1 seconds after walking past them.


Johanjohan said:


> It seems like all incels come from uk on this website
> 
> Rest of europe is easy and the girls look better


UK is probably the easiest place to get laid


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 21, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Why this alt of Biggdink @Johanjohan Isn’t banned yet?


Interesting


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> UK is probably the easiest place to get laid


Ye but are british girls hot?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

im not talking about gymmaxxed jeansfraud ass, i am talking about the natural wide hipped, curved spine, top tier fat distribution jiggly big ass that fogs extremely hard. Those are rare af and every time i see one i want to go feral


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye but are british girls hot?


Some are. There’s lots of eastern Euro Stacys here though


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Idk where you are or what you see, but I continuously, almost without exception, see average men effortlessly get pussy. They talk to a foid, next thing they’re making out, next thing off they go to the bedroom. I’m not super social but i’ve seen more than enough guys that would get rated LTN here, hooking up with good looking girls.
> Sure, it’s a personal anecdote but so is all the “sub 8 men have to betabuxx, jestermaxx, simp etc”. I’m going to go along with what I see all the time.
> 
> i’m not underrating shit. I know a Chad when I see one. These are forgettable, skinny, average height twinks most of the time. Guys who you’d forget 0.1 seconds after walking past them.
> ...


ok i am starting to go along with you a bit, but:
1 you still might be heavily overrating the girls
2 height doesnt matter or at the very least, doesn't halo sub htn's (trust me i am in the netherlands with lots of 6'3+ people here who dont get action or not any more than the shorter dudes, i am not coping) it only starts being a problem if you are truly short. And no lipstickyalley kweens dont count. also skinny isnt a failo, but fat is a failo and muscular is a halo.
3 looking forgetable isnt neccesarily bad or means that you are ugly, take the averagenesspill


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> ok i am starting to go along with you a bit, but:
> 1 you still might be heavily overrating the girls
> 2 height doesnt matter or at the very least, doesn't halo sub mtn's (trust me i am in the netherlands with lots of 6'3+ people here who dont get action or not any more than the shorter dudes, i am not coping) it only starts being a problem if you are truly short. And no lipstickyalley kweens dont count. also skinny isnt a failo, but fat is a failo and muscular is a halo.
> 3 looking forgetable isnt neccesarily bad or means that you are ugly, take the averagenesspill


also forgive me being a readingcomprehensioncel but where are you from? you said uk right? if so then that voids your entire story since everyone in the uk is gigasubhuman (i went to newcastle once and legit didnt see 1 person that wasnt ugly, first time ever in my entire life that i felt handsome jfl)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

mike thruston and megan markhle are the only people in the entirety of great brittian who arent subhuman


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> ok i am starting to go along with you a bit, but:
> 1 you still might be heavily overrating the girls
> 2 height doesnt matter or at the very least, doesn't halo sub htn's (trust me i am in the netherlands with lots of 6'3+ people here who dont get action or not any more than the shorter dudes, i am not coping) it only starts being a problem if you are truly short. And no lipstickyalley kweens dont count. also skinny isnt a failo, but fat is a failo and muscular is a halo.
> 3 looking forgetable isnt neccesarily bad or means that you are ugly, take the averagenesspill


Ye doesnt feel like girls care about height or body tbh. I see a lot of short guys and fat guys with gf. Girls just dont appreciate height/body idk

I started getting a lot better results once I improved my face


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

my final line of defense is the dickpill. A big, aesthetic dick gigahalos mtn and above (see r/bigdickjoy, general society, tv shows, that one scene in sex/life, tinder bulge experiments, etc) above anything else. I even experienced this irl since my grandpa who is otherwise ugly used to slay and finally bagged my stacylite-when she was young grandma probably mostly because he had a huge dick and was tall (dont ask me how i know). I am not even making this up. Great grandpa aswell. According to a story told by my aunt my grandpa had a bunch of nurses mirin and giggling and some even got scared because of his dick when he had to get prostate surgery. big dick halo is very legit especially nowadays and might be why some normies slay alot


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye doesnt feel like girls care about height or body tbh. I see a lot of short guys and fat guys with gf. Girls just dont appreciate height/body idk
> 
> I started getting a lot better results once I improved my face


they do but only on dudes they already find attractive face, dick and personality wise. Its not like dudes where we will cream over a butterface


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> they do but only on dudes they already find attractive face, dick and personality wise. Its not like dudes where we will cream over a butterface


100% true: I would prefer an average girl with a nice body 

But girls all prefer good face over body jfl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye doesnt feel like girls care about height or body tbh. I see a lot of short guys and fat guys with gf. Girls just dont appreciate height/body idk
> 
> I started getting a lot better results once I improved my face


also a healthy looking skinny body (10-12%bf) with a natural non gymcelled ammount of muscle mass looks good to a lot of girls, Especially if you have good insertions and porportions


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> 100% true: I would prefer an average girl with a nice body
> 
> But girls all prefer good face over body jfl


true jfl but that's pretty based of them imo since you can improve body but not face. So in a sense women are improving the gene pool in terms of attractiveness for both genders while if it were up to men we would have a world populated with butterafces and framecel men jfl


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> also a healthy looking skinny body (10-12%bf) with a natural non gymcelled ammount of muscle mass looks good to a lot of girls, Especially if you have good insertions and porportions


Is it the male gaze? I see girls walking around with guys who have more narrow shoulders than them and arms like a 10 year old

It just looks pathetic to me but I’m a guy


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> true jfl but that's pretty based of them imo since you can improve body but not face. So in a sense women are improving the gene pool in terms of attractiveness for both genders while if it were up to men we would have a world populated with butterafces and framecel men jfl


Ye but most guys have ugly faces tbh

And once they have children in their 30s they settle down for some beta provider with a house


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> my final line of defense is the dickpill. A big, aesthetic dick gigahalos mtn and above (see r/bigdickjoy, general society, tv shows, that one scene in sex/life, tinder bulge experiments, etc) above anything else. I even experienced this irl since my grandpa who is otherwise ugly used to slay and finally bagged my stacylite-when she was young grandma probably mostly because he had a huge dick and was tall (dont ask me how i know). I am not even making this up. Great grandpa aswell. According to a story told by my aunt my grandpa had a bunch of nurses mirin and giggling and some even got scared because of his dick when he had to get prostate surgery. big dick halo is very legit especially nowadays and might be why some normies slay alot


my grandma unironically face mogs some 20 year old girls jfl because of her mogger bone structure, specifically lower third. she looks decent even with shit tier oldcel skin because of it. Meanwhile my grandpa looks like a melted mess. I got bonepilled first things first in my life because of my grandma jfl.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Is it the male gaze? I see girls walking around with guys who have more narrow shoulders than them and arms like a 10 year old
> 
> It just looks pathetic to me but I’m a guy


nah male gaze is mostly bullshit. Men and women broadly agree on what is attractive in a man and women DO love masc/muscular bodies and tall heights, good frames, big forearms etc, but as i said your face and dick have to meet a certain treshhold for that to even come into effect. So in a sense they care less about men than body


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> my final line of defense is the dickpill. A big, aesthetic dick gigahalos mtn and above (see r/bigdickjoy, general society, tv shows, that one scene in sex/life, tinder bulge experiments, etc) above anything else. I even experienced this irl since my grandpa who is otherwise ugly used to slay and finally bagged my stacylite-when she was young grandma probably mostly because he had a huge dick and was tall (dont ask me how i know). I am not even making this up. Great grandpa aswell. According to a story told by my aunt my grandpa had a bunch of nurses mirin and giggling and some even got scared because of his dick when he had to get prostate surgery. big dick halo is very legit especially nowadays and might be why some normies slay alot


Ye face + big dick is everything (and being white)

decent face = you can slay
big dick = sex will be much better and more enjoyable


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Ye face + big dick is everything (and being white)
> 
> decent face = you can slay
> big dick = sex will be much better and more enjoyable


being white is half cope. White people are considered more attractive because attractive features concentrate in caucasians (small noses, tall chins, deep set eyes etc) but if an ethnic or gook or whatever has those features then he/she will be just as attractive as whites to non racist people.

With regards to big dick, its not only a physical penetration thing. A big dick is also a huge visual halo and most men look pathetic naked because of having an average/small dick. I dont have any conclusive proof but if you have a big dick girls will prob want to touch it, see it, suck it etc a lot more than with an averagedickcel, again see r/bigdickjoy and the sex/life shower scene for proof, or ask users with confirmed big dicks here. Not to mention the masculinity boost it gives, both among other men and with women. Face + dick + vibe/personality > everything


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> being white is half cope. White people are considered more attractive because attractive features concentrate in caucasians (small noses, tall chins, deep set eyes etc) but if an ethnic or gook or whatever has those features then he/she will be just as attractive as whites to non racist people.
> 
> With regards to big dick, its not only a physical penetration thing. A big dick is also a huge visual halo and most men look pathetic naked because of having an average/small dick. I dont have any conclusive proof but if you have a big dick girls will prob want to touch it, see it, suck it etc a lot more than with an averagedickcel, again see r/bigdickjoy and the sex/life shower scene for proof, or ask users with confirmed big dicks here. Not to mention the masculinity boost it gives, both among other men and with women. Face + dick + vibe/personality > everything


Nah a psl5 white guy will do better than a psl5 asian or indian

There’s a reason why this forum is 80% indian bro


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

people need to take the sexual selection/ornament pill in general and stop coping with muh evolution/masculinity/fighting ability/good genes bs


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Nah a normal white guy will do better than a normal asian or indian
> 
> There’s a reason why this forum is 80% indian bro


ofc because as i said normal white guys have better features than "normal" curries most of the time.
i dont think the skin color itself is a halo
If the average indian (on this forum) didnt have bug eyes, bloat, big and wide nose and lower jaw narrower than my cock they wouldnt be incel


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Nah a psl5 white guy will do better than a psl5 asian or indian
> 
> There’s a reason why this forum is 80% indian bro


and there is also ofc racism and negative stereotypes which do affect things, but there are tons of non racist girls where there wont be a genuine difference between a 5psl white and indian for her if her parents dont disapprove


----------



## latincell95 (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl
> View attachment 1831768
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not a Stacy. MTB at best without all that make up


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> and there is also ofc racism and negative stereotypes which do affect things, but there are tons of non racist girls where there wont be a genuine difference between a 5psl white and indian for her if her parents dont disapprove


Are you white bro


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Are you indian bro? or are you white


ethnic (iranian) but not like giga terrorist pheno


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

idk about dating since i have never tried but i have very rarely been discriminated or had racist remarks said to me, atleast after primary school (when i was fat as fuck)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

latincell95 said:


> That’s not a Stacy. MTB at best without all that make up


lmao this, its proof that @CEO of Sex of sex giga overrates girls. Although in that case the girl does mog the guy but not by much genetically. the girl is gigafrauding in that pic with the turning around and the hair/shouldrs blocking her lower third + she has tons of maekup so we cant tell her real psl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

i am willing to bet the slays he is talking about were hamza types where the girl didnt objectively mog the guy by much but because the guy was ethnic or curry and the girl was white his psl autismo kicked in and he thought "wow look at this subhuman slaying this absolute stacy homuhgurd blackpill disproved guys"


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl
> View attachment 1831768
> 
> 
> ...


He still mogs most of the forum.


----------



## ascension (Aug 21, 2022)

Those normie bfs get cheated on. There have been so many posts from forum Chads here saying they've fucked girls who had normie or ugly boyfriends. They keep the normie bf for money, validation, using them as a personal lapdog, while they hit the nightclub with their girl friends and end up fucking a Chad. It's not rocket science.


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 21, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> *How many times does it need to be said? Relationships and physical attraction are not the same. It didn't mean anything. Women have no standards for relationship, because the relationship itself is the goal, tolerating bad sex is a subproduct.*
> *The only thing that matters is sexual attraction, that is, would she have had sex with that guy just for the sake of the act itself. Don't envy pre-hypergamy era oldcels, most of them weren't viewed as sexual objects by their wives. Same goes for moneymaxxers.*​


 ^^^^


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> ^^^^


this is true but dual mating strategy is cope. When women want to get into an actual romantic relationship they want to do so with chad. But the betabux "relationships" arent really ltrs at all. More like a covert contract where the guy pays for everything and provides protection and provision in exchange for occasional starfish sex and the status boost that comes with having a gf. We should not compare girls in LTR with htn+ and girls in LTR with subhumans or oldcels


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 21, 2022)

“Legit just approach females, they get horny and then you fuck”


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 21, 2022)

@traveler


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

No approaching for your bloat


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Aug 21, 2022)

.... said:


> No, UK. And it's supposed to be even harder here. But I've seen my friends get IOIs and shit by strangers. Shit, even I've been ioi'd a few times.
> 
> I think you are projecting. you are the shy one nigguh.


bruh, my highschool school had arranged a trip to UK for 15 or so students two years ago(university tours and sightseeing), and I was in that group, so all the guys were thinking most of the women there will be Gigastacys with a beautiful blonde or red hair and blue eyes

imagine their faces when we landed and started our tour


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Take this girl for example, she looks super narcy and probably wouldnt even look at Tyler Maher irl
> View attachment 1831768
> 
> 
> ...


That girl’s pic is fraud maxxed af. I can’t see her assets, make upmaxxed etc so they’re at least in the same league tbh. Heck the guy probably mogs her by a bit


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> That girl’s pic is fraud maxxed af. I can’t see her assets, make upmaxxed etc so they’re at least in the same league tbh. Heck the guy probably mogs her by a bit


the girl definitly mogs the guy, but yeah she is probably a mtb. but body is more important on women, so you could argue that she has irl LTB smv because of flatness


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Anyway I don’t trust any of your oofy doofy pills, psl autists can’t rate dudes for shit


Ceo of cope said:


> the girl definitly mogs the guy, but yeah she is probably a mtb. but body is more important on women, so you could argue that she has irl LTB smv because of flatness


Body kills it yeah


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Anyway I don’t trust any of your oofy doofy pills, psl autists can’t rate dudes for shit
> 
> Body kills it yeah


psl autists can def rate dudes (if they take into account harmony which many do) they just overrate girls like 99% of men do because of the sex drive pill. Also oofy doofy is real but it is not a desirable situation, see my earlier posts in this thead.


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Also another thing. How come all the examples ITT are JBW?


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> mike thruston and megan markhle are the only people in the entirety of great brittian who arent subhuman


Tyler Maher, David Gandy, Henry Cavill.
But yes, overall I agree. There are lots of eastern European Stacys here though. And i’ve been to other countries where I saw the same thint


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Also another thing. How come all the examples ITT are JBW?


because:
1 this forum worships and focusses on whites
2 white men have the highest betabux/oofy doofy potential
3 most online tiktok personalites are white, and the UK (op's country of residence) is still a majority white country in general (as is this forum i think)
4 on average, white people look better than ethnics and curries of the same psl tier (remember, psl tiers are spectrums and fluid, one mtn can look slightly better than other mtns)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Tyler Maher, David Gandy, Henry Cavill.
> But yes, overall I agree. There are lots of eastern European Stacys here though. And i’ve been to other countries where I saw the same thint


jfl didnt know gandy was a brit. Explains his aging


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> lmao this, its proof that @CEO of Sex of sex giga overrates girls. Although in that case the girl does mog the guy but not by much genetically. the girl is gigafrauding in that pic with the turning around and the hair/shouldrs blocking her lower third + she has tons of maekup so we cant tell her real psl


Some guy making a post proves that I overrate girls? What? Lol. I’m talking about bitches that I know that were rated as HTB/ Stacylite back on Lookism dating 5/10 plain average normies.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Some guy making a post proves that I overrate girls? What? Lol. I’m talking about bitches that I know that were rated as HTB/ Stacylite back on Lookism dating 5/10 plain average normies.


dating and not slaying? see my earlier replies on oofy doofy/ dating. I still stand by those points. and even then lets say you are right and those are genuine htb+ girls that are dating genuine normies. Those are outliers. For every htb dating a normie there are 10 thousand more dating HTN or chadlite. outlier fixation cels are annoying


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

ascension said:


> Those normie bfs get cheated on. There have been so many posts from forum Chads here saying they've fucked girls who had normie or ugly boyfriends. They keep the normie bf for money, validation, using them as a personal lapdog, while they hit the nightclub with their girl friends and end up fucking a Chad. It's not rocket science.


Cope. These bitches worship their average normie boyfriends. I know at least 3 examples where the foids literally adopted their boyfriends’ personalities. One foid went from being a slightly emo alt girl that’s into k-pop twinks to a “baddie” going to car races and shit because she started dating a guy like that (legit 4/10 junkie).


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> because:
> 1 this forum worships and focusses on whites
> 2 white men have the highest betabux/oofy doofy potential
> 3 most online tiktok personalites are white, and the UK (op's country of residence) is still a majority white country in general (as is this forum i think)
> 4 on average, white people look better than ethnics and curries of the same psl tier (remember, psl tiers are spectrums and fluid, one mtn can look slightly better than other mtns)


Water is wet post. Unless non-JBW examples of actual oofy doofy are posted I’m not convinced. Normies aren’t even meant to have trouble with foids, let alone white normies


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Water is wet post. Unless non-JBW examples of actual oofy doofy are posted I’m not convinced. Normies aren’t even meant to have trouble with foids, let alone white normies


true normies are ment to have troubles with slaying.


----------



## nonserviam (Aug 21, 2022)

all them foids have that above 6’1 skinnyfat normie guy worshipping them.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> dating and not slaying? see my earlier replies on oofy doofy/ dating. I still stand by those points. and even then lets say you are right and those are genuine htb+ girls that are dating genuine normies. Those are outliers. For every htb dating a normie there are 10 thousand more dating HTN or chadlite. outlier fixation cels are annoying


It’s not outliers. If I went to a club now, i’d see some subhuman making out with a foid between 4 and 7 out of 10. I’d see another subhuman bringing her back home. I’ve been out enough in my more social days to have seen many such examples.


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> That girl’s pic is fraud maxxed af. I can’t see her assets, make upmaxxed etc so they’re at least in the same league tbh. Heck the guy probably mogs her by a bit


lmao ur fucking homosexual if you think he mogs her

Go back to grindr


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> lmao ur fucking homosexual if you think he mogs her
> 
> Go watch gay porn u fag


jfl true the girl is not noticiablly gl or anyting but she def mogs the guy to google search results 2nd page and back


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> It’s not outliers. If I went to a club now, i’d see some subhuman making out with a foid between 4 and 7 out of 10. I’d see another subhuman bringing her back home. I’ve been out enough in my more social days to have seen many such examples.


We are arguing in circles at this point. The only thing that will break through this impasse (if it even needs to be broken) is someone else comming in and providing proof for either side of the argument


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> jfl true the girl is not noticiablly gl or anyting but she def mogs the guy to google search results 2nd page and back


Hes definitely gay tbh


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

gay if you wouldnt eat the ass in your avi for 8 hours straight + make her pussy squirt


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> It’s not outliers. If I went to a club now, i’d see some subhuman making out with a foid between 4 and 7 out of 10. I’d see another subhuman bringing her back home. I’ve been out enough in my more social days to have seen many such examples.


you were probably ignoring the htn+ guys kissing 20 girls and banging 5 at the same time in a bathroom after stealing the trucels girl. Hyperbole ofc but you get my point


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> gay if you wouldnt eat the ass in your avi for 8 hours straight + make her pussy squirt


my avi???


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> my avi???


lmao jfl he wishes i mean johans avi absolute 10/10 gigastacy ass (and probably pussy) badg genuinly might be the most aspie user on this site making 50 posts a day asking if it is over with his death stare


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

pussy pill is so underrated. Small innie labia, pink coloring, grippy lips, medium ammount of wetness and good tasting juice or death


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

uniroincally imagine being a curry and marrying your ideal white stacy wife and finding out on your wedding night that she has wide open stank coochie with big roasty lips and dark coloring. Would divorce on the spot unironically


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> lmao ur fucking homosexual if you think he mogs her
> 
> Go back to grindr


JFL you’re overrating the girl because you’re insecure. I get that you want to hide your faggotry but this isn’t the way to go. The tryhard ‘FOID ASS IS GREAT, RIGHT STRAIGHTBROS?!!!!’ avatar isn’t helping either. Just come out the closet faggot bro


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> You’re overrating the girl because you’re insecure. Bro you don’t need to try so hard to look straight. The tryhard avatar isn’t helping either. Just come out the closet faggot bro


whatever the rating of the girl, she def mogs the guy which i believe is the point of op's thread. She is either mtb or htb depending on lower third (which we cant see) and full frontal (which we cant see). Unless op gives her name


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> whatever the rating of the girl, she def mogs the guy which i believe is the point of op's thread. She is either mtb or htb depending on lower third (which we cant see) and full frontal (which we cant see). Unless op gives her name


Idk tbh fakeup makes it so hard to tell. She could be subhuman or even better looking without it. That’s what I mean by mog, most likely they’re on a similar level tho


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

OPs observations are def interesting tho if anything. Needs to make new threads or bump this one so we can get the input of more forum members (no known copers like tyronelite, zer0 or bigdinkk tho)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Idk tbh fakeup makes it so hard to tell. She could be subhuman or even better looking without it. That’s what I mean by mog, most likely they’re on a similar level tho


as much as makeup can be transformative it cant really change bone structure, and based on that alone the girl cant be higher than htb or lower than mtb, so whatever the case she mogs the guy (who is a strong ltn, bordering incel)


----------



## Johanjohan (Aug 21, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Idk tbh fakeup makes it so hard to tell. She could be subhuman or even better looking without it. That’s what I mean by mog, most likely they’re on a similar level tho


Lmao


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Johanjohan said:


> Lmao


stop replying to this thread yakhi please i almost rimmed my screen god damn that ass is actually heavenly. Being a highlibidocel is torture


----------



## bara (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

bara said:


> View attachment 1832298
> View attachment 1832299


girl bodymogs guy to oblivion but facially they are about the same in terms of pure structure and skin. THe guy would look way better if he got rid of his office worker npc bangs and got a mediuml long NT haircut. Typicall case of the girl looking beter relatively because face standards on women is way lower


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

bara said:


> View attachment 1832298
> View attachment 1832299


I would berry my dick so deep inside her ass, whoever pulls it out would be crowned King Arthur


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

Also, 

actual science here to destroy this entire cope of a thread
inb4 reddit
yeah but blackpillscience sub, they arent cucked redditards


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> girl bodymogs guy to oblivion but facially they are about the same in terms of pure structure and skin. THe guy would look way better if he got rid of his office worker npc bangs and got a mediuml long NT haircut. Typicall case of the girl looking beter relatively because face standards on women is way lower


She could easily get a HTN/


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> I would berry my dick so deep inside her ass, whoever pulls it out would be crowned King Arthur


jfl same, would rim her for even longer than jonathans avi. How does that nigga have time and motivation to do anything else every day but worship that girl's ass 9 to 5


----------



## bara (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> I would berry my dick so deep inside her ass, whoever pulls it out would be crowned King Arthur


Lmfao yeah and retards be like “her face is average”

I DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> She could easily get a HTN/


yes she could, but purely objectively they are on the same looks level facially. Although if you are arguing about irl smv then a disabled fat hairy ethnic landwhale mogs henry cavill to dirt, so that would make your statement automatically true in every case but that is cheating imo


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

bara said:


> Lmfao yeah and retards be like “her face is average”
> 
> I DONT GIVE A FUCK


this is litterally what i mean with male sex drive pill.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

bara said:


> View attachment 1832298
> View attachment 1832299


also these are just pics, we dont know anything about their relationship, how she treats him, how their sex is, if they even spend lots of quality time together, how much and often she fantasizes about other men. Do you keep forgetting about the points i made about oofy doofy/betabuxxing or do you just disagree


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Time to drop some real world experience bombs.

I'm Chadlite with slayer natty physique. I fuck lots of women from OLD. I mog all of them. I fuck them into another world. ALL of them wanted to see me again and to get into a LTR with me in the medium-longterm.

Most women that do casual sex don't do it for the sake of it, they do it with highly attractive males in hopes of getting a LTR with them. Obviously any male who is atractive won't settle with something he can replace instantly. That's why women experience high quality males but they have to settle in the end with a male much more akin to them.


----------



## bara (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Do you keep forgetting about the points i made about oofy doofy/betabuxxing or do you just disagree


Nah I just dnr


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

bara said:


> View attachment 1832298
> View attachment 1832299


if the reverse of this was posted (a guy with RTT'd body on top of a good frame with a mtb) you guys wouldnt have made it out to be special at all


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Time to drop some real world experience bombs.
> 
> I'm Chadlite with slayer narty physique. I fuck lots of women from OLD. I mog all of them. I fuck them into another world. ALL of them wanted to see me again and to get into a LTR with me in the medium-longterm.
> 
> Most women that do casual sex don't do it for the sake of it, they do it with highly attractive males in hopes of getting a LTR with them. Obviously any male who is atractive won't settle with something he can replace instantly. That's why women experience high quality males but they have to settle in the end with a male much more akin to them.


based slayer drops delusion shattering truth bomb on this cope of a thread


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

HerpDerpson said:


> How many times does it need to be said? Relationships and physical attraction are not the same. It didn't mean anything. Women have no standards for relationship, because the relationship itself is the goal, tolerating bad sex is a subproduct.
> The only thing that matters is sexual attraction, that is, would she have had sex with that guy just for the sake of the act itself. Don't envy pre-hypergamy era oldcels, most of them weren't viewed as sexual objects by their wives. Same goes for moneymaxxers.


this + my first post in this thread should be mandatory reading for any newcommers to this tread who want to participate in the discussion and for looksmax.org users in general


----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 21, 2022)

i have no idea where you're living honestly. In the "conservative" slum in Eastern Europe where I live I see plain ugly short beckies date 195cm tall perfect bone structure models all the time. The younger the couples the better looking the guy is, and almost always tall.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBoletus said:


> i have no idea where you're living honestly. In the "conservative" slum in Eastern Europe where I live plain ugly short beckies date 195cm tall perfect bone structure models all the time.


this is the other extreme of the debate and also not true. Htn is enough irl and most slayers have this PSL tier + gymmaxxed body ocasionally


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

In NL i have noticed that height has little correlation with the tier of girls a guy dates. It probably increases his pool but only in the tier he can date based on face


----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> this is the other extreme of the debate and also not true. Htn is enough irl and most slayers have this PSL tier + gymmaxxed body ocasionally


HTN is enough yes, but that still means top 20%. I exaggerated a bit but that's exactly what I mean. And they are always tall and often gymmaxed so their smv is higher.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

when guys talk about top x % they forget that that includes oldcels, trucels, klinefeltercels, disabledcels etc so in reality a "top 20% precentile" looks male that we talk about on this forum (basically htn) is only about top 40%-30% ish of middle to upper class white young men (talking purely face here, you heightcopers can fuck off to r/braincels or whatever is left of it)


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> based slayer drops delusion shattering truth bomb on this cope of a thread


It's easy to see who has real world experience and who doesn't. The latter invent weird and intricate theories to explain the simple reality.

Women CRAVE being in a LTR. They want the best the can get in a given moment (how far they can reach depends if they follow OLD or party culture).

I've had in front of me horny women who were in a LTR and didn't want me to fuck me despite seeing crazy lust in their eyes. We can conclude there are more factors at play that make a woman stay in a LTR (emotional connection, company, inhibition...) and be faithful.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

HTN imo actually has the biggest "range" and is the most fluid rating. Goes from 40th precentile all the way to 20th. 20th to 5th is chadlite, rarer than tat is chad. But for psl ratings are both not normaly distributed (see the BOTB post on this) and stuff like it and dick size etc dont work with a gaussian distribution irl which is why some users here rope when they find out big dicks or htns arent as rare irl as they thought it would be


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> yes she could, but purely objectively they are on the same looks level facially. Although if you are arguing about irl smv then a disabled fat hairy ethnic landwhale mogs henry cavill to dirt, so that would make your statement automatically true in every case but that is cheating imo


Saying landwhales SMV mog actual good looking guys is a comical exaggeration.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> It's easy to see who has real world experience and who doesn't. The latter invent weird and intricate theories to explain the simple reality.
> 
> Women CRAVE being in a LTR. They want the best the can get in a given moment (how far they can reach depends if they follow OLD or party culture).
> 
> I've had in front of me horny women who were in a LTR and didn't want me to fuck me despite seeing crazy lust in their eyes. We can conclude there are more factors at play that make a woman stay in a LTR (emotional connection, company, inhibition...) and be faithful.


you are based but you need to drop the "you clearly dont have experience brah!!11!" ting as even users who claim to have experience seem to have significant differences in opinion and experience alot of times


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Saying landwhales SMV mog actual good looking guys is a comical exaggeration.


of course but you get my point, it is cheating to go by irl smv since dudes be horny and any girl can get both ltr and ons with dudes that mog er by upwards of 2 psl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

also @JOJOcel if that is really you in your OLD guide then you might be the biggest eyepill messiah and jaw is law demolisher on this forum and maybe psl history except for orb


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> you are based but you need to drop the "you clearly dont have experience brah!!11!" ting as even users who claim to have experience seem to have significant differences in opinion and experience alot of times


This forum is a shithole of crazy and deranged theories that warp reality. And all of those always come from users who have very little experience and much tales to tell. Reality is objetive and measurable.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> This forum is a shithole of crazy and deranged theories that warp reality. And all of those always come from users who have very little experience and much tales to tell. Reality is objetive and measurable.


i generally agree with the women want ltr statement but explain amnesia and some other users getting in lots of ons and fwb with women who dont have ltr intentions and also the overal sentiment perpetrated on the internet that will do and are doing ons/fwb without any intentions of ltr


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

+ your stuff on sexual availabilty is based af, reminds me of goodlookingloser


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i generally agree with the women want ltr statement but explain amnesia and some other users getting in lots of ons and fwb with women who dont have ltr intentions and also the overal sentiment perpetrated on the internet that will do and are doing ons/fwb without any intentions of ltr


I've been in a long ass LTR before. I actually have a job and go out, I know my ways around people. Idk about Amnesia how "NT" he is to be a good candidate for a LTR. Women smell that shit.

And funny you say this because most women I meet, when the topic arises, claim that most men only want sex and don't care about forming a connection. The thing is that these women are fucking men out of her leagues, but these foids don't realize it.


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> + your stuff on sexual availabilty is based af, reminds me of goodlookingloser


During my college days (8 years ago) I learnt a lot from him.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

i like how you and lots of other forum chads and normies say this stuff, and yet we have ppl like op comming in here and saying normies are slaying htb and stacylites jfl


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> During my college days (8 years ago) I learnt a lot from him.


i see killyourinnerloser as his prodigy/succesor but he is pretty bluepilled in some ways so much less good overal


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i like how you and lots of other forum chads and normies say this stuff, and yet we have ppl like op comming in here and saying normies are slaying htb and stacylites jfl


Anyone that actually goes out will agree. Looks matter for OLD. NT, social circle matter most for IRL. I see what I see. Also lol at all the replies you left ITT. Staying true to your name, eh?


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i see killyourinnerloser as his prodigy/succesor but he is pretty bluepilled in some ways so much less good overal


Andy is not goodlooking and he's bald. He just played the numbers game hard, that's it. Chris was years ahead of it's time. Anyone who has experience can validate what he claims.


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i like how you and lots of other forum chads and normies say this stuff, and yet we have ppl like op comming in here and saying normies are slaying htb and stacylites jfl


Outside of very specific circumstances, normies can't slay. HTN+ yes.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Anyone that actually goes out will agree. Looks matter for OLD. NT, social circle matter most for IRL. I see what I see. Also lol at all the replies you left ITT. Staying true to your name, eh?


nah i was free today and was in the mood for rotting on psl forums thats why i spammed org today. Also jfl its you who is coping, also how is the blackpilled side of the argument the cope? nigga i WISH what you were saying is true, i really do. If it was i would be out there creampieing stacylites instead of rotting. I just strongly dislike coping and misinformation especially on a psl forum which is supposed to be a safe haven away from that. my name is actually ironic as i am the antithesis of everything cope


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Anyone that actually goes out will agree. Looks matter for OLD. NT, social circle matter most for IRL. I see what I see. Also lol at all the replies you left ITT. Staying true to your name, eh?


That's because there are women who are not exposed to the insane pool of men insta/old/club whores are. They get the BEST they can get in their circumstances. MOST couples irl are looksmatched, you can't deny this.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> nah i was free today and was in the mood for rotting on psl forums thats why i spammed org today. Also jfl its you who is coping, also how is the blackpilled side of the argument the cope? nigga i WISH what you were saying is true, i really do. If it was i would be out there creampieing stacylites instead of rotting. I just strongly dislike coping and misinformation especially on a psl forum which is supposed to be a safe haven away from that. my name is actually ironic as i am the antithesis of everything cope


Coping is obsessing over the vertical eye length of twink models on incel forums. Most men look like shit, most men get laid. Most men have never heard of incel forums either.
If you wanna disagree, sure, idc. It won’t stop me from seeing normies slaying good looking girls whenever I go out.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Andy is not goodlooking and he's bald. He just played the numbers game hard, that's it. Chris was years ahead of it's time. Anyone who has experience can validate what he claims.


true lmao he preaches self improvement and that anyone can make it and yet he is a 6'2 white guy with htn face (if you ignore balding) and by his own admission he has about 140 lays out of like 20000 combined cold approaches and tinder swipes/matches and most of those were with either virgins (looks threshhold is lower with them) or low tier becky asians (jbw). He basically accidentally proved hypergamy and blackpill with his story


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Coping is obsessing over the vertical eye length of twink models on incel forums. Most men look like shit, most men get laid. Most men have never heard of incel forums either.
> If you wanna disagree, sure, idc. It won’t stop me from seeing normies slaying good looking girls whenever I go out.


coping is thinking vertical eye length doesnt matter. Go back to reddit with your normie level just be confident and social bro level takes


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> That's because there are women who are not exposed to the insane pool of men insta/old/club whores are. They get the BEST they can get in their circumstances. MOST couples irl are looksmatched, you can't deny this.


Most couples I see irl are looksmatched, yeah. But I don’t agree about the exposure thing. All these whores have insta, go to clubs etc


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Most couples I see irl are looksmatched, yeah. But I don’t agree about the exposure thing. All these whores have insta, go to clubs etc


i'd argue a lot of couples are looksmatched because a lot of women for some reason have no idea the ammount of power/smv they have in the dating market in 2022. Can't count the number of times i have seen a girl be suprised at the ammount of swipes she had after opening a tinder acc for like 15 mins or be suprised and how utterly few her better looking male friend had


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

maybe it's best kept secret tho otherwise it will be turly ogre for a lot of men and japan will have the same problem as japan


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Andy is not goodlooking and he's bald. He just played the numbers game hard, that's it. Chris was years ahead of it's time. Anyone who has experience can validate what he claims.


moreplatesmoredates is arguably the better GLL offshoot


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Most couples I see irl are looksmatched, yeah. But I don’t agree about the exposure thing. All these whores have insta, go to clubs etc


If most couples are looksmatched how can you defend your argument that normies slay or get into LTR with women leagues above them?


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> If most couples are looksmatched how can you defend your argument that normies slay or get into LTR with women leagues above them?


Because that’s what I see most. I still see a significant percentage of normies slaying that have no reason to.


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> It's easy to see who has real world experience and who doesn't. The latter invent weird and intricate theories to explain the simple reality.
> 
> Women CRAVE being in a LTR. They want the best the can get in a given moment (how far they can reach depends if they follow OLD or party culture).
> 
> I've had in front of me horny women who were in a LTR and didn't want me to fuck me despite seeing crazy lust in their eyes. We can conclude there are more factors at play that make a woman stay in a LTR (emotional connection, company, inhibition...) and be faithful.


That's funny, I've fucked plenty of girls off dating apps, my real world experience, as you put it, runs very counter to that, I remember trying to be more affectionate with FWBs and they pulled back super hard. Some plainly said I wasn't relationship material but a great casual partner and they preferred to keep it that way. Btw I have good job, finances, etc., so my betabux credentials are all right


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> moreplatesmoredates is arguably the better GLL offshoot


Yes, Derek. I remember him in the GLL forum. The thing is that maybe times change. Chris advice is now 13-10 years old. Very legit, but now social media has exploded and the playing field is different.


CEO of Sex said:


> Because that’s what I see most. I still see a significant percentage of normies slaying that have no reason to.


An important topic is women's rating. There is a lot of discrepancy in how women rate. Maybe for you a MTN is slaying Stacies and they are at most HTB.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> If most couples are looksmatched how can you defend your argument that normies slay or get into LTR with women leagues above them?


one thing i will say about this is that, personality and vibe pill genuinly matters, for men atleast when choosing a woman to LTR. So they may very well willingly ltr a looksmatched mtb even after having slain htb and stacylites. Maybe it works the other way around to hence explaining part of OPs observations (not the slaying part tho)


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

APJ said:


> That's funny, I've fucked plenty of girls off dating apps, my real world experience, as you put it, runs very counter to that, I remember trying to be more affectionate with FWBs and they pulled back super hard. Some plainly said I wasn't relationship material but a great casual partner and they preferred to keep it that way. Btw I have good job, finances, etc., so my betabux credentials are all right


Did you mog them? Did you give them the best sex they ever had? Do you have a big dick?

I'm not saying you don't, but those qualities are essential.


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I've been in a long ass LTR before. I actually have a job and go out, I know my ways around people. Idk about Amnesia how "NT" he is to be a good candidate for a LTR. Women smell that shit.
> 
> And funny you say this because most women I meet, when the topic arises, claim that most men only want sex and don't care about forming a connection. The thing is that these women are fucking men out of her leagues, but these foids don't realize it.


Ok this sounds right to me, if you're 'different' either as a non-neurotypical or just a guy with, let's say, very particular hobbies and opinions, and also a more disparate friend group, women can smell it and will count you out as an LTR prospect. Amnesia (as an admitted loner?) certainly seems to qualify as that and I suspect I do too.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Did you mog them? Did you give them the best sex they ever had? Do you have a big dick?


this APJ guy kind of counters a lot of the stuff taken as gospel on this forum. Especially big dick pill (my second most important belief) as he PE'd his way into a 7.25x5.5 dick and says that most women cant take it and dont partically like it and that he had better or at worst, equal experiences at 6.25x5.25 which i find very hard to believe but oh well


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> one thing i will say about this is that, personality and vibe pill genuinly matters, for men atleast when choosing a woman to LTR. So they may very well willingly ltr a looksmatched mtb even after having slain htb and stacylites. Maybe it works the other way around to hence explaining part of OPs observations (not the slaying part tho)


Ofc. I would gladly get with my eyes closes a HTB with good values and body over fucking forever random Stacies.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Yes, Derek. I remember him in the GLL forum. The thing is that maybe times change. Chris advice is now 13-10 years old. Very legit, but now social media has exploded and the playing field is different.
> 
> An important topic is women's rating. There is a lot of discrepancy in how women rate. Maybe for you a MTN is slaying Stacies and they are at most HTB.


A few of the examples I posted are that where faggots on lookism rated them as Stacylites (not posting here). But yeah, even slaying HTBs is a huge success. 
Do women rate differently? I know when I see a good looking guy. I really doubt a foid would rate him any differently.


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Did you mog them? Did you give them the best sex they ever had? Do you have a big dick?
> 
> I'm not saying you don't, but those qualities are essential.


I mean of course I mogged them, it's online dating, the name of the game is that you clearly mog the girls you fuck, generally speaking. Of course I (probably) didn't give them the very best sex they ever had, many of these girls are app veterans or have multiple years of big-city casual dating under their belt, or serial relationships, it'd be delusional for me to think I'm top dog each time when she's fucked 20 other men. And yes, I have a big dick (after lots of PE, I was born perhaps slightly above-average) that sometimes causes logistical issues during sex.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> Did you mog them? Did you give them the best sex they ever had? Do you have a big dick?
> 
> I'm not saying you don't, but those qualities are essential.


this is also underrated. If you want to keep it casual having good dick game might actually be antithetical to that since women fall in love through sex and giving her repeated orgasms and good sex will blast her brain with oxcytocin that she links to you. Trash dick game or ogre jfl


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> this APJ guy kind of counters a lot of the stuff taken as gospel on this forum. Especially big dick pill (my second most important belief) as he PE'd his way into a 7.25x5.5 dick and says that most women cant take it and dont partically like it and that he had better or at worst, equal experiences at 6.25x5.25 which i find very hard to believe but oh well


7.5x5.75, give me full credit hahaha

And yeah sometimes I read stuff on the forum and on reddit that goes way counter to my experience. Not devalidating others' experiences, but I have to say it's been a shock to me over the years


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> this APJ guy kind of counters a lot of the stuff taken as gospel on this forum. Especially big dick pill (my second most important belief) as he PE'd his way into a 7.25x5.5 dick and says that most women cant take it and dont partically like it and that he had better or at worst, equal experiences at 6.25x5.25 which i find very hard to believe but oh well


I'm 7x6 and most women can easily get fucked hard and long by my dick. At first they are tight but when they are horny and very wet their pussies relaxes a lot.

Even a virgin girl who I couldn't fit even 2 fingers later on that same day got in all my cock without problems.

I no longer buy that argument. With enough arousal and lubrication they can take a a lot.


----------



## APJ (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I'm 7x6 and most women can easily get fucked hard and long by my dick. At first they are tight but when they are horny and very wet their pussies relaxes a lot.
> 
> Even a virgin girl who I couldn't fit even 2 fingers later on that same day got in all my cock without problems.
> 
> I no longer buy that argument. With enough arousal and lubrication they can take a a lot.


It isn't usually girth that's the issue with penetration (I agree they can take a lot with enough arousal and prepping), it's length and not being able to do certain positions or go in fully wrt smashing the cervix. Also toothy blowjobs


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I'm 7x6 and most women can easily get fucked hard and long by my dick. At first they are tight but when they are horny and very wet their pussies relaxes a lot.
> 
> Even a virgin girl who I couldn't fit even 2 fingers later on that same day got in all my cock without problems.
> 
> I no longer buy that argument. With enough arousal and lubrication they can take a a lot.


this, also r/bigdickjoy, sex/life shower scene, my grandpa (jfl), overhearing drunk women etc if you are a true 7.5x5.75 apj you'd had to have run into atleast 1 girl who really liked your dick and worshipped it or you.


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

APJ said:


> I mean of course I mogged them, it's online dating, the name of the game is that you clearly mog the girls you fuck, generally speaking. Of course I (probably) didn't give them the very best sex they ever had, many of these girls are app veterans or have multiple years of big-city casual dating under their belt, or serial relationships, it'd be delusional for me to think I'm top dog each time when she's fucked 20 other men. And yes, I have a big dick (after lots of PE, I was born perhaps slightly above-average) that sometimes causes logistical issues during sex.


I fuck every girl until she can't take it anymore (unless I have a bad day) and they tell me we need to stop. I make them horny as fuck, I tease them, I order them around like they are my playthings. I pierce their souls when I look at their eyes like a horny animal when I'm balls deep. I've even been told that they are a bit scared in how I look them but in a good way.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

not coping btw, i am 7x5 bpel but only 6.3 nbpel in length. But i am dickpilled


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

if i bonepress hard i get to 7.5 but that is cope. Maybe it wont be cope if i lose weight as i am giga fat rn


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I fuck every girl until she can't take it anymore (unless I have a bad day) and they tell me we need to stop. I make them horny as fuck, I tease them, I order them around like they are my playthings. I pierce their souls when I look at their eyes like a horny animal when I'm balls deep. I've even been told that they are a bit scared in how I look them but in a good way.


mirin romance novel tier description of yourself having sex


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I fuck every girl until she can't take it anymore (unless I have a bad day) and they tell me we need to stop. I make them horny as fuck, I tease them, I order them around like they are my playthings. I pierce their souls when I look at their eyes like a horny animal when I'm balls deep. I've even been told that they are a bit scared in how I look them but in a good way.


have you posted pics of yourself here?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> have you posted pics of yourself here?


i think he has, look at his OLD guide thread


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> i think he has, look at his OLD guide thread


yeah I saw that one. Wanna see if there's more. Hard to tell how someone looks from just one pic.


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> mirin romance novel tier description of yourself having sex


I'm intense as fuck. Sex should not be mechanical it is psychological. Women CRAVE to be lusted they love to make a mogger lose control like an animal. It's their ultimate fantasy.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> yeah I saw that one. Wanna see if there's more. Hard to tell how someone looks from just one pic.


semi cope you can clearly see his eye area and that it is very good. Proof of jaw is law being overrated?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I'm intense as fuck. Sex should not be mechanical it is psychological. Women CRAVE to be lusted they love to make a mogger lose control like an animal. It's their ultimate fantasy.


true but not applicable to most men since we arent moggers jfl. Altough maybe they enjoy this from normies too


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

dickpill is the only equalizer between normies and gl men


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> yeah I saw that one. Wanna see if there's more. Hard to tell how someone looks from just one pic.








Ceo of cope said:


> semi cope you can clearly see his eye area and that it is very good. Proof of jaw is law being overrated?



Forget my shitty hair in that moment


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> View attachment 1832534
> 
> View attachment 1832535
> 
> ...


Slayer. How long have you been gymcelling btw? You motivate me to stay natty.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> View attachment 1832534
> 
> View attachment 1832535
> 
> ...


very gl. Dollar store version of nilsune on tik tok (which is still very good) only real failo is slight assymetry which everyone has and nobody notices irl in motion. Easily chadlite-chad irl especially with that physique. Mirin gay pose in first pic


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> Slayer. How long have you been gymcelling btw? You motivate me to stay natty.


10 years.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

patiently waiting for the muh long midface copers


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> very gl. Dollar store version of nilsune on tik tok (which is still very good) only real failo is slight assymetry which everyone has and nobody notices irl in motion. Easily chadlite-chad irl especially with that physique. Mirin gay pose in first pic


I lool more harmonious in person indeed. Never been told in my life I look better in pics.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> 10 years.


you get mogged hard in the gymcel department by natural hypertrophy on yt who has been training for the same ammount of time, allthough you face mog him to french revolution and back


----------



## BjornAndresen (Aug 21, 2022)

"If he's -8/10 it's betabuxxing, if he's +8/10 then the blackpill is right"

compelling argument so shitty argument, low IQcel as always


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I lool more harmonious in person indeed. Never been told in my life I look better in pics.


Lifefuel. I just know I look better IRL than I do in pics, at least the aspie ones I take by myself.


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> you get mogged hard in the gymcel department by natural hypertrophy on yt who has been training for the same ammount of time, allthough you face mog him to french revolution and back


I suspect he is not natural. I've seen my fair share in the gym and what I have is pretty much the natural limit.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> "If he's -8/10 it's betabuxxing, if he's +8/10 then the blackpill is right"
> 
> compelling argument so shitty argument, low IQcel as always


wdym. also the non cope ltr treshhold def exists but is not a rigid number and changes depending on the foid and environment obv. Might be 6/10 for some and 9/10 fo rothers. Also to truly see if its betabuxxing we also need to have an insight into the relationship, but i wasnt saying all of ops observed couples were a 100% confirmed betabux situations, just that it is likely and definitely an option that he should keep in mind. The broader point was that he shouldn't judge a relationship between a girl and guy just by observing them for an evening


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

JOJOcel said:


> I suspect he is not natural. I've seen my fair share in the gym and what I have is pretty much the natural limit.


he probably is, he looks pretty big because he has good bodyfat distribution and is at like 16% and he also has a narrow frame which makes muscle mass on him look thicker in comparison. He also doesnt actually look insanely big if you see his full body flexing pics/segments, he just looks very thick again because of allt that muscle packed on a narrow frame (he even admits it himself)


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> he probably is, he looks pretty big because he has good bodyfat distribution and is at like 16% and he also has a narrow frame which makes muscle mass on him look thicker in comparison. He also doesnt actually look insanely big if you see his full body flexing pics/segments, he just looks very thick again because of allt that muscle packed on a narrow frame (he even admits it himself)


True comparison is side by side. Single photos are deceiving. But yeah he looks Great.


----------



## BjornAndresen (Aug 21, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> wdym. also the non cope ltr treshhold def exists but is not a rigid number and changes depending on the foid and environment obv. Might be 6/10 for some and 9/10 fo rothers. Also to truly see if its betabuxxing we also need to have an insight into the relationship, but i wasnt saying all of ops observed couples were a 100% confirmed betabux situations, just that it is likely and definitely an option that he should keep in mind. The broader point was that he shouldn't judge a relationship between a girl and guy just by observing them for an evening


an irrefutable argument is not admissible that's all.

If the blackpill says that's only about looks and hypergamy, and there's multiples counter-examples, then the blackpill isn't entirely right (like all the models of thought that try to compile human psychologies btw)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> an irrefutable argument is not admissible that's all.
> 
> If the blackpill says that's only about looks and hypergamy, and there's multiples counter-examples, then the blackpill isn't entirely right (like all the models of thought that try to compile human psychologies btw)


taking the blackpill to the logical extreme thinking it is 100% strictly looks is ofc aspie and low iq, but it is mostly looks and every interaction between humans in life is affected by looks. Also blackpill is litterally proven by science time and time again, look at the reddit link i posted itt and the r/blackpillscience sub in general


----------



## BjornAndresen (Aug 21, 2022)

And we're talking about IG models/Tik Tok HTB who made money with advertising and all, why would they need a betabux ? What is the share of high school/student who can compete with them in terms of income? 2-3%?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> And we're talking about IG models/Tik Tok HTB who made money with advertising and all, why would they need a betabux ? What is the share of high school/student who can compete with them in terms of income? 2-3%?


outliers. Most htb are with htn or higher. I have already said this a million times itt


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

and beyond that:
-they could want a safe boyfriend
-they could not really be sexually attracted to them
etc
please bring in new arguments instead of reigniting old ones so that people dont have to retype shit tey already said


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> an irrefutable argument is not admissible that's all.
> 
> If the blackpill says that's only about looks and hypergamy, and there's multiples counter-examples, then the blackpill isn't entirely right (like all the models of thought that try to compile human psychologies btw)


blackpill is falsifiable. If you manage to show yourself or find scientific studies, meta analyses, experiments etc that show a statistical trend of looks not mattering in the sexual marketplace then you have done just that. Problem is that nobody has been able to, hence the existence of this forum and the rise of incels and incel culture


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 21, 2022)

to some people blackpill goes further than just looks and is a general catch all symbol for genetic determinism, but i dont think that is what we are talking about here


----------



## HinnieVacker (Aug 22, 2022)

As the guy who has had a girlfriend that mog me and the guy who has fucked girls with boyfriend's, i can say girls always want to get the best they can have. My ex certainly left me for a better looking, cooler guy and the guy i managed to cuck was shorter and probably less cool than me, there is a lot of variables, but tbh at the end of the day most people date down because of security as i have done myself. Certainly that guy could get positively cucked or left behind at any point, dating has kind of a weird entrophy, eg. What jojocel means by proximity, or what we would call just be first, etc. But at any point who has more power, the better looking one, will always be the winning part in every relationship (i currently date really far down because I'm financially and emotionally exploitative but i could probably get a better looking girl which is also high maintenance so fuck that)


----------



## alriodai (Aug 22, 2022)

HinnieVacker said:


> As the guy who has had a girlfriend that mog me and the guy who has fucked girls with boyfriend's, i can say girls always want to get the best they can have. My ex certainly left me for a better looking, cooler guy and the guy i managed to cuck was shorter and probably less cool than me, there is a lot of variables, but tbh at the end of the day most people date down because of security as i have done myself. Certainly that guy could get positively cucked or left behind at any point, dating has kind of a weird entrophy, eg. What jojocel means by proximity, or what we would call just be first, etc. But at any point who has more power, the better looking one, will always be the winning part in every relationship (i currently date really far down because I'm financially and emotionally exploitative but i could probably get a better looking girl which is also high maintenance so fuck that)


Yooo vinie hacker on this forum!


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 22, 2022)

HinnieVacker said:


> As the guy who has had a girlfriend that mog me and the guy who has fucked girls with boyfriend's, i can say girls always want to get the best they can have. My ex certainly left me for a better looking, cooler guy and the guy i managed to cuck was shorter and probably less cool than me, there is a lot of variables, but tbh at the end of the day most people date down because of security as i have done myself. Certainly that guy could get positively cucked or left behind at any point, dating has kind of a weird entrophy, eg. What jojocel means by proximity, or what we would call just be first, etc. But at any point who has more power, the better looking one, will always be the winning part in every relationship (i currently date really far down because I'm financially and emotionally exploitative but i could probably get a better looking girl which is also high maintenance so fuck that)


destroying the love cope in 1 post


----------



## JOJOcel (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't know about love. Women love the idea you represent to them. I've been in a 6+ year LTR and while ex gave everything for me and was nice and faithful, I'm a mogger and she knew that.

Anyways, I never left my guard down, all these years kept myself lookmaxed because I knew I had to keep my shit 100%> I can assure you women can change their mind about you in a very fast manner if they think they have legit reasons. Never take a woman you have for granted.

As long you keep your shit in check and you keep being the mogger she first met, you will have her "unconditional" love. Obviously I'm talking of girls with good values, you can't trust bad bitches.


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 22, 2022)

bara said:


> View attachment 1832298
> View attachment 1832299




Anyway ricebros are basically JBW 2.0, so that still doesn’t count. I want to see a shitskin oofy doofy


----------



## TheHandcel (Aug 22, 2022)

It is a bit comical at times


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 27, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Anyway ricebros are basically JBW 2.0, so that still doesn’t count. I want to see a shitskin oofy doofy


why would you even want to oofy doofy at all. Remaining a forever virgin is better than that


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 27, 2022)

TheHandcel said:


> It is a bit comical at times


please leave the forum and hang yourself gaslighting chad


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Sep 7, 2022)

Give examples of these "subhumans"


CEO of Sex said:


> my avi???


----------

